# Largest size for external drive on Hopper 3?



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

I am trying to find out what is the largest size external hard drive that is recognized by a Hopper 3. I've searched a bit and can find some references to hearing about larger than 2 TB working, but I haven't come across anything definitive.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The officially supported size is 2TB. I am using a 3TB because it's what I had available. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> The officially supported size is 2TB. I am using a 3TB because it's what I had available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


That is great to hear. What type of enclosure are you using (if you don't mind me asking)?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I tried using a 3T drive, but the capacity only shows 1T available.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

2TB is what Dish officially supports. Some folks have 3TB working. YMMV


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

And it appears you only get about 1.2T of storage on the internal HD for the H3?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Is there still a 999 recordings limit as with the Hopper and Hopper/W Sling?


----------

